# Los extraño/ extrañar



## UVA-Q

Hola a todos!!! Es mi primer pregunta en el Foro de Portugués-Español, no conozco el idioma en absoluto, quisiera enviar una nota a dos familiares que se fueron a radicar a Brasil, les quiero decir:

Mis brasileños: La familia López Quintana les extraña muchísisismo!

Sé que debo intentar, y después de buscar palabra por palabra aquí está mi triste intento:

meus brasileiros: na família López Quintana los extranha muito (no encontré muchísimo, ya no les digo muchisisisissísimo!)

Agradezco de antemano su valiosa ayuda
Saludos


----------



## gonza_arg

Mi intento:
_Meus brasileiros: a família López Quintana sente muitas e muitas saudades de vocês._
Veremos que dicen los nativos.
Saludos.


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas gracias Gonza!!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

UVA-Q said:


> Hola a todos!!! Es mi primer pregunta en el Foro de Portugués-Español, no conozco el idioma en absoluto, quisiera enviar una nota a dos familiares que se fueron a radicar a Brasil, les quiero decir:
> 
> Mis brasileños: La familia López Quintana les extraña muchísisismo!
> 
> Sé que debo intentar, y después de buscar palabra por palabra aquí está mi triste intento: (para una frase tan pequeña en una lengua extranjera no es necesario. )
> 
> Meus brasileiros: a família López Quintana sente muitíssimo a falta de vocês!
> Ou
> Meus brasileiros: a família López Quintana sente muitíssimas saudades de vocês!
> 
> Agradezco de antemano su valiosa ayuda
> Saludos



Bienvenida Uva, 

Extrañar es un falso amigo en portugués. Significa: sentir saudades, sentir falta (de alguém).

Você vai gostar deste hilo sobre e_char de menos e extrañar_.


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas gracias Vanda!!! No se me ocurrió buscarlo como "echar de menos". Gracias nuevamente!!! 
Feliz dia de Sao Valentin (perdón por las tildes) 

La última duda: ¿Se utilizan ambos signos de admiración y duda en portugués?


----------



## Vanda

UVA-Q said:


> Muchas gracias Vanda!!! No se me ocurrió buscarlo como "echar de menos". Gracias nuevamente!!!
> Feliz dia de Sao Valentin (perdón por las tildes)  Lo mismo para usted!
> 
> La última duda: ¿Se utilizan ambos signos de admiración y duda en portugués?  Assim?!


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## dyanis

Hola chikos! quisiera que me despejen de una duda... como se podria decir "te extraño mucho" en portugues??? encontre dos alternativas: "eu sinto falta de você" y "eu sinto saudades de você". Les agradezco por la respuesta!!! 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Dyanis, 

Veja nos posts acima uma discussão antiga sobre a expressão.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Há algum verbo em português para exprimir saudade como o verbo "extrañar" em espanhol?

Ou somente usa-se sentir + saudade?

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## MPA

Ao eu ver, "sentir sua falta" mantém o sentido do verbo.

Eu só vi esse verbo ser usado uma vez: "Te extrañamos Marcos", como uma mensagem de inatividade minha em um fórum. Nesse caso, creio eu, que também poderia ser "te queremos de volta" ou "queremos que você volte".


----------



## Carfer

De momento não me recordo de nenhum e, se houver, não será certamente de uso corrente. De facto dizemos _'sentir falta de...', 'sentir saudade(s) de...', 'ter saudade(s) de...'_


----------



## Istriano

*Extrañar *não se usa muito na Espanha. Se usa a expressão *echar de menos* que significa ''sentir falta/saudade de''*.
*Então, em uns lugares (umas línguas) se usa um verbo (_extrañar, mancare, to miss_)...e em outros lugares uma locução.


----------

